# baby betta with an adult?



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

So, petco had these precious baby bettas for sale.. And I mean, baby baby.. tiny and no coloring. I love the thought of getting a "grab bag" betta.. could be boy or girl, and any color when it matures. What I am wondering is, if I put him in with my male betta (3 gallon with tons of live plants) just for however long til he/she starts to grow a bit and color, would it be dinner?
I do have a spare tank just housing plant clippings, but it might be fun to watch them checking eachother out. 
I have not bought a baby yet.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

First, welcome to forum!

Never house two bettas together. The baby would become chow. You should buy a 2-5 gallon tank equipped with a heater and lots of hiding places.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh I have all that for him in his own place (or her), just wanted to check on how males were with fry. I haven't really read into breeding and all, I only know they can be protective of their nest which I thought was cute. So I thought maybe he wouldn't eat a baby. Thanks for answering! I sure don't want the little guy to be a treat. Will be fun to see what it turns out to be


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It is fun to watch them grow  I have rescued 3 babies from PetCo and other places, and they are so cute. Good luck with yours!


----------

